

Roll a D6: Why is it so hard to tell people you play D&D? - spullara
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54VJWHL2K3I

======
spicerunner
I don't recall any of the girls I played D&D with looking like her...

~~~
Mz
Makes me wish I had a high school photo available so you could say whether or
not I "looked like her" back in the day...

:-P

(Former gal RPG'er....married one of the guys I gamed with)

